# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: Fifo, Lifo و ميانگين موزون در حسابداری

## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام

Fifo, Lifo و ميانگين موزون در حسابداری یعنی چی ؟

----------


## whitehat

اين اصطلاحات در حسابداري مي تونه در نرخ گذاري يا انبار داري بكار بره
LIFO: اين به معني آخرين ورود ،اول خارج مي شود(Last In First Out). اين روش مي تونه در انبار داري هايي كه همه كالا ها از يك جنس هستند استفاده شود  براي قيمت گذاري مثلا بر اساس نرخ تورم ،قيمت فروش برابر آخرين نرخ خريد است.
FIFO: اين به معني اولين ورود به معني اولين خروج است. (First In First Out)مثلا در انبار داري خصوصا موادي كه فاسد شدني هستند از اين روش استفاده مي كنند. وبراي قيمت گذاري نرخ فروش برابر نرخ اولين خريد است
ميانگين موزون : در بحث قيمت گذاري مطرح است. و قيمت فروش برابر مجموع كل اجناس خريده شده در قيمت همان قيمت خريد تقسيم بر تعداد كل اجناس 
مثال
تعداد------نرخ واحد----مبلغ كل----تعداد كل كالا
10--------5------------50----------10
5---------6-------------80---------15
قيمت با روش ميانگين موزون با مفروضات بالا برابر 80/15 است

----------


## vahidm

سلام 
ببخشید شما که این سوال رو پرسیدید بنده فقط اینو می دونم شما برای این برنامتون اصلا نیازی به این چیزها ندارید

----------

